# Android Source Layout and Description (ICS) Document



## nicksydney (Aug 24, 2011)

Android source code is huge and it takes sometime for a developer to get around it to know what is stored inside it. The first time I looked into the source code I thought there must be someway easier to look into this, something like a page that explains what does each directories inside Android contains. I've created a document explaining the different directories inside Android containing simple description what is its contents and thought of sharing it to other developers in the spirit to help make it easier for other Android developers. At the moment the document contains information for Android 4.0.3_r1, as source code keep on changing I will try to keep it up to date to the latest version that are available in the Android repository. 

Here is the link to the document --> https://docs.google.com/document/pub?id=17PySzW_2nZF9dDiV9ov-8d7dY3B0vzZ6trFSQbQNSFs


----------



## nicksydney (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

I've transferred the document to a wiki page in eLinux.org website, as this will help others to contribute or make modification to make it uptodate. The link is --> http://elinux.org/Android_Source_Code_Description

Cheers


----------



## nicksydney (Aug 24, 2011)

Hi,

The 4.0.3 source code docs has been completed. I'm embarking and hopefully can finish soon version 4.1.1 and 4.2.2. The front page has been modified to list all the different versions that you can find the documentation for.


The front page is http://elinux.org/Android_Source_Code_Description and the direct link to 4.0.3 is http://elinux.org/Android-4.0.3_r1


Cheers


----------

